# New pup....Murdock



## Quincy (Jul 27, 2010)

I just wanted to upload a few pictures of my new pup. Picked him up yesterday......almost 2 years of research and interviewed 6 different breeders before finally making a decision. 1st night home last night and I think my wife thinks he's "her" dog :wink: but I'm pretty excited and just wanted to show him off.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Awsome nice looking pup!!!!!!


----------



## vernahll4 (Aug 3, 2011)

He's cute for sure. Can't blame your wife for taking to him instantly. As long as you guys don't have to quarrel over him... just kidding!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Hey Murdock!


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

A very handsome lad. Good luck..


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Good Looking pup!


----------

